# Brum Brum! Bringing UK plated car to Spain



## Benandnic (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi all

Please advise...

I have read the posts on the useful info pages related to bringing your uk car over to Spain, which I am doing at the end of March, when I move out there. One member said that the UK car will not be legal to drive out there...does that mean that as soon as I get to Sapain I can't drive the thing?! 

That doesn't make sense ...what about all the tourists who drive through France and Spain??

Soz, I may be being too simplistic/pessimistic/dim here?
Is there anything I can do in advance to get it legal?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Benandnic said:


> Hi all
> 
> Please advise...
> 
> ...


When you arrive, you have to "register" as resident - what this actually entails can be found in the FAQ section of this forum. You actually just get put on a list of foreigners! You will be given a green certificate or maybe a card which will contain your NIE.

Once resident, you have a further 90 days to get the car 'matriculated'. That is, converted onto Spanish plates. This will entail having a technical inspection, getting an ITV (MOT), converting/replacing ALL lights (headlights, reversing and fog lights if you only have one of each), and getting new plates.

You can make life a little more simple by converting the lights whilst in UK (and using stickers 'till you actually cross the channel). Getting a certificate of conformity might also help.


----------



## Benandnic (Sep 12, 2014)

Many thanks. So I can't just keep it on UK plates even though I become a spanish national?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Benandnic said:


> Many thanks. So I can't just keep it on UK plates even though I become a spanish national?


you won't be changing your nationality to Spanish - you'll be registering as resident

& no, you have to change it Spanish plates because residents aren't allowed to drive foreign plated vehicles.


----------



## zippy-watkins (Mar 10, 2014)

We've just been through all this and ended up selling our UK car here and buying a spanish plated car from Spain and bringing it back to the UK until we're ready to make the move in a few months.

The spanish authorities are clamping down on the UK cars now and you only have 3 months or so to get it sorted. Getting it sorted means getting it converted to left hand drive, and the quotes we had for our landrover were around the 1000 euro mark. 

So - we decided to sell that and buy direct from Spain. Not an easy task given that their second hand car market is not very strong, and used cars keep their prices much better than here in the UK.

We're insured through a spanish company - and the policy we have allows us to drive the car in the UK with no issues.

I've rambled a bit as we ourselves have just got back from an epic 2 day journey from our house in Spain.... coupled with my first day back in the office and therefore not making much sense at all!

Karen.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

There is no need to get a car/vehicle converted to LHD where did you hear that ?


----------



## zippy-watkins (Mar 10, 2014)

VFR said:


> There is no need to get a car/vehicle converted to LHD where did you hear that ?


Ok brain fog - I meant re-plating it, converting head lamps etc....


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

zippy-watkins said:


> The spanish authorities are clamping down on the UK cars now and you only have 3 months or so to get it sorted. Getting it sorted means getting it converted to left hand drive, and the quotes we had for our landrover were around the 1000 euro mark.


I haven't heard this - certainly the rules haven't changed recently. It's just the same as it's always been I think.

You actually have up to 6 months. That's 90 days to go through 'signing on as resident' and then up to 90 days to matriculate.

Yes, it can be expensive if you leave it too long. If you do it within the prescribed time limits (not sure of these exactly), then you can declare the car as part of your chattels (specific rules apply) and you won't be charged the 'registration tax'.


----------



## zippy-watkins (Mar 10, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> I haven't heard this - certainly the rules haven't changed recently. It's just the same as it's always been I think.
> 
> You actually have up to 6 months. That's 90 days to go through 'signing on as resident' and then up to 90 days to matriculate.
> 
> Yes, it can be expensive if you leave it too long. If you do it within the prescribed time limits (not sure of these exactly), then you can declare the car as part of your chattels (specific rules apply) and you won't be charged the 'registration tax'.


I wouldn't be too sure - someone we know was stopped in his english car not long after he relocated to Spain - and police had words with him.

And I couldn't remember if it was 3 or 6 months. Knew whichever one I said would be the wrong one!!!:juggle:


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

zippy-watkins said:


> I wouldn't be too sure - someone we know was stopped in his english car not long after he relocated to Spain - and police had words with him.
> 
> And I couldn't remember if it was 3 or 6 months. Knew whichever one I said would be the wrong one!!!:juggle:



Ah, OK - it's not that the process is stricter just that they _might_ be clamping down on foreign plated cars in some areas.


----------



## zippy-watkins (Mar 10, 2014)

I was going to reply... but then decided I cba!


----------



## Expatliving (Oct 21, 2013)

Just off on a slight tangent ... The DVLC have been getting tougher on country 'hoppers' - who, whilst driving foreign registered cars, go on a quick day trip to France, then starting their time on the roads allowance once again. If this law has changed in the last 6 months? Let me know please? But the point I'm trying to make is what happens if you take your car out of Spain i.e Gibraltar/France/Portugal etc and return the next day, does your 90 allowance start again? The other thing I would mention is that if you drove to Spain for a couple of months, say in the Summer, then went back to your own country with your car, then returned again a few months later for another couple of months, where would that leave the 90 day rule?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Expatliving said:


> Just off on a slight tangent ... The DVLC have been getting tougher on country 'hoppers' - who, whilst driving foreign registered cars, go on a quick day trip to France, then starting their time on the roads allowance once again. If this law has changed in the last 6 months? Let me know please? But the point I'm trying to make is what happens if you take your car out of Spain i.e Gibraltar/France/Portugal etc and return the next day, does your 90 allowance start again? The other thing I would mention is that if you drove to Spain for a couple of months, say in the Summer, then went back to your own country with your car, then returned again a few months later for another couple of months, where would that leave the 90 day rule?


yes, the 90 days does start again if you leave Spain - so if you never stayed 90 days you'd never have to register as resident & _theoretically _not have to rematriculate

however.... if the police suspect that you are really living here, then it would be up to you to prove that you weren't...

and of course if you clock up 183 cumulative days in a tax year - or if you don't actually have another home, that would be a bit of a giveaway....


----------



## ddrysdale99 (Apr 3, 2014)

Zippy's post begs the question about how long you can drive a Spanish plated car in the UK. Anyone know?


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

ddrysdale99 said:


> Zippy's post begs the question about how long you can drive a Spanish plated car in the UK. Anyone know?


Firstly, there are many recent posts regarding this issue so a quick check of the most recent pages will most probably answer all the questions.

As for this question, it's the same as Spain although the UK police tend not to have the issue as high up their priorities because there is no option to issue on the spot fines etc. It's a long and involved process to deal with and police chiefs would much rather officers dealt with more issues that affect the public on a day to day basis than one foreign vehicle which might take the whole day to sort out. There are many foreign vehicles on UK roads that are probably totally illegal and probably aren't insured but until such time as there is the ability to do on the spot checks and give on the spot fines and seize vehicles the issue will remain in the "Too hard to do" tray.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ddrysdale99 said:


> Zippy's post begs the question about how long you can drive a Spanish plated car in the UK. Anyone know?


it's an EU ruling - UK residents can't drive foreign plated cars

https://www.gov.uk/importing-vehicles-into-the-uk/temporary-imports


----------



## gwennethk (Apr 17, 2012)

Well I'm so pleased I saw this post because I'm confused now (again!). We are driving over in April and in the process of renting a property for up to 6 months until we make the decision of whether to re-locate permanently and then perhaps buy a property. We would return to the UK just before the 6 months to organise sending our furniture over so would come back and sell our car in the UK before flying back. Would we still need to sign as a resident within 90 days? And matriculate?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gwennethk said:


> Well I'm so pleased I saw this post because I'm confused now (again!). We are driving over in April and in the process of renting a property for up to 6 months until we make the decision of whether to re-locate permanently and then perhaps buy a property. We would return to the UK just before the 6 months to organise sending our furniture over so would come back and sell our car in the UK before flying back. Would we still need to sign as a resident within 90 days? And matriculate?


yes you should register as resident - but even then you still have 90 days more to matriculate

you don't _have to _register _before_ 90 days though

if you decide not to stay, & you have registered, be sure to deregister before you leave


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola

To avoid the first registration tax you have to rematriculate your car in the first 60 days after signing onto the Padron. In my experience, that is the date the hacienda use. 

You are allowed to have a car outside of its normal country of origin for 6 months; after that you must rematriculate it; or at least - that´s the theory. I have no idea what happens if you spend three months in France, three months in Spain and three months in Portugal!!! 

Davexf


----------



## zippy-watkins (Mar 10, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> ddrysdale99 said:
> 
> 
> > Zippy's post begs the question about how long you can drive a Spanish plated car in the UK. Anyone know?
> ...


We have six months to run the car on Spanish plates whilst in the uk and it's insured and registered in Spain so I think we're legal. :grin::laughing:


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

zippy-watkins said:


> We've just been through all this and ended up selling our UK car here and buying a spanish plated car from Spain and bringing it back to the UK until we're ready to make the move in a few months.
> 
> The spanish authorities are clamping down on the UK cars now and you only have 3 months or so to get it sorted. Getting it sorted means getting it converted to left hand drive, and the quotes we had for our landrover were around the 1000 euro mark.
> 
> ...


If you aren't already a Spanish resident & are still a UK one then the driving of the Spanish car in the UK is illegal.
A Resident of any EU state cannot drive anything other than a vehicle registered in that state. exceptions are professional drivers & car hire employee's returning cross border hire vehicles.
just the same as the OP , if he registers as a resident is barred from driving his uk car until it is re-registered. You also have 30 days to do it in from first registration on padron ( here you do ) otherwise you will have to pay import tax . Up until then it comes free as 'goods & chattels'.

Davexf; 
According to the dvla if you leave the country " knowing " that you are going to be out for more than 6 months & regardless of whether it is a month here & a month there & a month somewhere else, you are supposed to 'permanently export' it . Then re-import it when you return !!!!!!!! To where you export it no one can say. Even if you do put somewhere down what most people do not realise is that once you have notified the dvla of "permanent export " They withdraw the registration mark. :lol: So even if you have a legal ,insured , taxed , mot'd UK car & tell dvla of 'permanent export' you now have no registration number , although they fail to tell you that ! 
You can't make this stuff up. There is gaps all over the place in all this legislation . No one ever gave too much thought to the fact that people would be moving in huge numbers to live & work/retire in other EU states & the wishy-washy half hearted efforts they put into a lot of it is appalling. 
I spent ages last year emailing back & forth with the dvla & the EU & basically there is a problem due to the way the dvla handles it.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> You also have 30 days to do it in from first registration on padron ( here you do ) otherwise you will have to pay import tax . Up until then it comes free as 'goods & chattels'.


Hola

That was changed to 60 days many years ago 

Davexf


----------



## 746786 (Dec 26, 2014)

I have a couple of theory questions after reading this thread, based on the premise of a permanent traveller with no postal address:

1. What's to stop you not registering or matriculating?
2. How would anyone know/ prove you were in Spain with your car longer than 90 days or 180 days?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Frank B said:


> I have a couple of theory questions after reading this thread, based on the premise of a permanent traveller with no postal address:
> 
> 1. What's to stop you not registering or matriculating?
> 2. How would anyone know/ prove you were in Spain with your car longer than 90 days or 180 days?


the police wouldn't have to prove that you had been here longer, if they suspected that you actually live here - you'd have to prove that you _hadn't_

you'd only have to be stopped for something - even just at a 'control' a couple of times a few months apart, & they'd be asking tough questions


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Frank B said:


> I have a couple of theory questions after reading this thread, based on the premise of a permanent traveller with no postal address:
> 
> 1. What's to stop you not registering or matriculating?
> 2. How would anyone know/ prove you were in Spain with your car longer than 90 days or 180 days?


Your passage across borders is monitored by CCTV so they know when you come and go anyway, even if you don't have to stop or you arrive by ferry.

With regard to "90 days to register" the rules state that you must register *within* 90 days of your arrival and you then have a further 90 days to rematriculate any vehicle, however there was talk of reducing the 90 days to rematriculate to 30 - so a max of 120 days to rematriculate the vehicle.


----------



## ddrysdale99 (Apr 3, 2014)

So just to double check my understanding, I can't purchase a Spanish registered car until I become a Spanish Resident?
In which case it sounds like the "best" option is to sell your UK car in the UK before you leave, hire a car when you arrive in Spain and then buy a car after you register. An alternative - to stay 100% legal - would be to take your UK car and sell it / buy a Spanish car on the day you become resident.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

ddrysdale99 said:


> So just to double check my understanding, I can't purchase a Spanish registered car until I become a Spanish Resident?
> In which case it sounds like the "best" option is to sell your UK car in the UK before you leave, hire a car when you arrive in Spain and then buy a car after you register. An alternative - to stay 100% legal - would be to take your UK car and sell it / buy a Spanish car on the day you become resident.


You don't have to be a Spanish resident to buy a Spanish registered car in Spain. However you do need an NIE and should be on the padron somewhere and have a Spanish address since where your car is normally kept determines the Car tax which is levied by the Ayuntamiento (Town Hall) and is, in most cases, much less than in the UK


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Benandnic said:


> Hi all
> 
> Please advise...
> 
> ...


I brought a brand new car from the UK to Spain in 2008 and I had to go through the process described by Snikpoh. Even though the car was only a few months old it had to be put through an ITV (MoT) and, before this could happen, a motor engineer had to produce a “ficha técnica,” a document detailing the car´s technical data. This was a little farcical because the engineer sat in the passenger seat of the car and copied all the information out of the handbook - €100 for 15 minutes´ work! Having said that, his overall charge for getting Spanish plates on the car was less than half of what several English companies on the coast had quoted (this engineer was Spanish and based in Alcoy). He also saved me a lot of money by finding a way around a VAT problem, caused by the fact that the car was brought into Spain when brand new (a complication I hadn´t known about in advance!).


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Dunpleecin said:


> Firstly, there are many recent posts regarding this issue so a quick check of the most recent pages will most probably answer all the questions.
> 
> As for this question, it's the same as Spain although the UK police tend not to have the issue as high up their priorities because there is no option to issue on the spot fines etc. It's a long and involved process to deal with and police chiefs would much rather officers dealt with more issues that affect the public on a day to day basis than one foreign vehicle which might take the whole day to sort out. There are many foreign vehicles on UK roads that are probably totally illegal and probably aren't insured but until such time as there is the ability to do on the spot checks and give on the spot fines and seize vehicles the issue will remain in the "Too hard to do" tray.


As a result of reading this post and a discussion on another thread about Spanish licence holders facing the possibility of a night in the cells for traffic offences they commit in the UK, I did a bit of research online. You may find this Crown Prosecution Service web page of interest: Road Traffic Offences: Guidance on Fixed Penalty Notices
In particular, refer to the section headed "Deposits for those without a satisfactory UK address."
The trouble with the law, as I have discovered to my cost on many occasions, is that it seems to change every year!


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

So if you want to rent a property for 6 months whilst looking for a home, is it better to sell your UK car in the UK and buy a Spanish one once arrived?
We were thinking we could keep our car, but it seems so complicated getting this and that changed, altered etc.
Has anyone kept their UK car initially and used it to emigrate?
We also have a small dog and the thought of putting it in the hold of the plane horrifies me, maybe someone can tell me of their experience of pet transporting by plane?


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Duchess said:


> So if you want to rent a property for 6 months whilst looking for a home, is it better to sell your UK car in the UK and buy a Spanish one once arrived?
> We were thinking we could keep our car, but it seems so complicated getting this and that changed, altered etc.
> Has anyone kept their UK car initially and used it to emigrate?
> We also have a small dog and the thought of putting it in the hold of the plane horrifies me, maybe someone can tell me of their experience of pet transporting by plane?


Hola

So long as you are not on the Padron then you will not have to pay the first registration tax (commonly called import duty) as you can bring your goods and chattels in without paying tax. 

If your car is a "good car", has air conditioning and you intend to keep it for three plus years, then it is usually worth importing it. 

Davexf


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Just to be clear on this, am still insure- you are only allowed a UK car for up to 6 months?

Is that 6 months in then 6 months out?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Rabbitcat said:


> Just to be clear on this, am still insure- you are only allowed a UK car for up to 6 months?
> 
> Is that 6 months in then 6 months out?


See post 25


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> See post 25


Got ya.....sort of.

So its 90 days you are allowed the car in Spain on UK paperwork

But then for how long does it have to be out of Spain to allow another 90?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Rabbitcat said:


> Got ya.....sort of.
> 
> So its 90 days you are allowed the car in Spain on UK paperwork
> 
> But then for how long does it have to be out of Spain to allow another 90?


Not quite. It is *you personally* that has up to 90 days to register (as a resident), after which your vehicle has up to 90 days to get re-registered as Spanish, but as said before, there was talk about reducing this to 30 days, giving the vehicle a maximum of 120 days on UK paperwork/plates before it became illegal and liable to confiscation and destruction.


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

It's these vague "there was talk about reducing this to 30 days," (twice on this subject from this poster), unreferenced comments that cause confusion, anxiety and, in my case an inclination to disregard anything from the same poster about anything. 

It's as meaningless as "someone told me ...", "I read/heard somewhere ... ". 

Who exactly was doing the talking and what did they actually say? if you have any idea, let's have it.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

chrisnation said:


> It's these vague "there was talk about reducing this to 30 days," (twice on this subject from this poster), unreferenced comments that cause confusion, anxiety and, in my case an inclination to disregard anything from the same poster about anything.
> 
> It's as meaningless as "someone told me ...", "I read/heard somewhere ... ".
> 
> Who exactly was doing the talking and what did they actually say? if you have any idea, let's have it.


Chris - rather than 'beat about the bush' and try to 'wriggle your way out' by
resetting the 30 or 90 day clock by 'doing the border hop' where you will
no doubt come unstuck, as the clock is determined by your period of
residency in Spain.
You can save yourself a lot of time, trouble and ( no doubt ) money by 
just resigning yourself to either selling your UK car & buying 'a more convenient'
left hand drive, Spanish one - or if your so attached to the Car. Going through
the process of getting it changed to Spanish plates, together with the ITV
and everything.
Who knows you might be surprised to find that - so long as your car is less 
than 8 years old from manufacturing date - the ITV will be for 2 years or so.
As you know - the British MOT only lasts a year, regardless of age after
the first 3 years from new.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

chrisnation said:


> It's these vague "there was talk about reducing this to 30 days," (twice on this subject from this poster), unreferenced comments that cause confusion, anxiety and, in my case an inclination to disregard anything from the same poster about anything.
> 
> It's as meaningless as "someone told me ...", "I read/heard somewhere ... ".
> 
> Who exactly was doing the talking and what did they actually say? if you have any idea, let's have it.


Thank you for your ungrateful and unnecessary comments.

There was something a couple of years ago that came out of Madrid (aka the Spanish government) that they were thinking about it but we have heard nothing more. I can't quote source at this remove. 

There is no need for it to cause confusion nor anxiety for anyone. You would be one of the first to complain if it happened and we hadn't warned you about the possibility. Should you choose to ignore anything I post, that is your choice, other people's ignorance of me does not not bother me.


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

*My friend tol me ..*



baldilocks said:


> Thank you for your ungrateful and unnecessary comments.
> 
> There was something a couple of years ago that came out of Madrid (aka the Spanish government) that they were thinking about it but we have heard nothing more. I can't quote source at this remove.
> 
> There is no need for it to cause confusion nor anxiety for anyone. You would be one of the first to complain if it happened and we hadn't warned you about the possibility. Should you choose to ignore anything I post, that is your choice, other people's ignorance of me does not not bother me.


I'm always grateful for useful information. And flagging up hearsay posted as such is indeed very necessary.

Other people's ignorance of you might be to their benefit if what you post is in the village pump mode of information. I was trained, as a picture editor for distribution to the world's media agencies, to refuse to pass any photo that could not be captioned having answered the questions "who, what, when, why, where?" Or tagged "unconfirmed.." 

Nobody has "warned me of the possibility" of anything because unless you can give us attributions rather than "some years ago something came out of Madrid .." In the '50s a UK cabinet minister announced, when Calder Hall opened, "soon electricity will be too cheap to meter". 

So much for stuff "coming out of ... " anywhere, esp the mouth of a politician. At some considerable remove in time and sourcing, your comment has no value, just adds to the drip, drip of brow-wrinkling that besets us, faced with 'docamenti' - actual 'docamenti' - churned out by beaurocrats.


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

We are just replating our german car, as the Spanish law stands at the moment, here in the Alicante Area, foreign registered vehicles have to be replated within 60days of receiving Residentia,and also replated within 30days if you are applying for import tax reductions for a new car,it will have taken us a total of 450 euros or there abouts, and hopefully we should pickup the plates next Friday morning,


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

chrisnation said:


> It's these vague "there was talk about reducing this to 30 days," (twice on this subject from this poster), unreferenced comments that cause confusion, anxiety and, in my case an inclination to disregard anything from the same poster about anything.
> 
> It's as meaningless as "someone told me ...", "I read/heard somewhere ... ".
> 
> Who exactly was doing the talking and what did they actually say? if you have any idea, let's have it.


It doesn't matter what the 'law' says or the 'EU ' rules , it is what the Trafico officer is told by HIS boss, that is what counts.
At the eastern end of Andalucia , Almeria, bordering where I live in Murcia if you are stopped & given a notice to change your vehicle to Spanish plates you will have 5 days to start the process. Yes , it isn't a misprint 5 no more. They know that it will cost you more to fight than changeover.
Additionally the Trafico boss considers that ANYONE with an NIE is a resident & therefore cannot be driving a foreign registered car. This still hasn't been resolved even after the local assistant Mayor told him he was wrong. 

Cross border worker? Don't bother this end as they dish out the change over papers regardless. Talking to a bloke just before christmas that was told his German vehicle had to be changed , regardless of the fact that he isn't a resident , is never in the country for more than 5 months & never for more than 89 days in one hit. As he said it is cheaper to change than pay & at least the police in Germany understand why it has been done . basically in these out -of-the-way places in Almeria they make your lives a misery.
As one local councils Malaga based Lawyer said ; " Unfortunately where you live is Taliban country" !!! No doubt there are many other places dotted around Spain that suffer from the same problem .


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Nignoy said:


> We are just replating our german car, as the Spanish law stands at the moment, here in the Alicante Area, foreign registered vehicles have to be replated within 60days of receiving Residentia,and also replated within 30days if you are applying for import tax reductions for a new car,it will have taken us a total of 450 euros or there abouts, and hopefully we should pickup the plates next Friday morning,


Personally - I don't know why the Brit's in particular get so 'worked up' about
changing their British car to Spanish plates or ( for that matter ) selling it
for a Spanish one.
A friend of mine 'who will remain nameless' says, changing he's car to Spanish
plates, was the best thing he's ever done in he's life.

Yes - incredible as it seems - he was overjoyed to be under Spanish plates.
Particularly as he can now 'drive nonchalantly' past all the Speed Camera's
of Plymouth, that the Devon & Cornwall Constabulary, have so carefully laid
out, at strategic intervals between the Brittany Ferries car ferry terminal in
Plymouth ( with Mobile Speed Camera vans covering the blind spots )
and the main road to the M5, namely the A38.


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

Williams2 said:


> Personally - I don't know why the Brit's in particular get so 'worked up' about
> changing their British car to Spanish plates or ( for that matter ) selling it
> for a Spanish one.
> A friend of mine 'who will remain nameless' says, changing he's car to Spanish
> ...


We had expected more difficulties because these brits are Australians!!and had a 7month stopover in Germany before arriving in spain ,and we purchased our new car unregistered in Tchecoslavakia (apologies for the spelling mistake) and registered in Germany, a bit complicated to say the least but it looks like it has all worked out nicely,


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Nignoy said:


> We had expected more difficulties because these brits are Australians!!and had a 7month stopover in Germany before arriving in spain ,and we purchased our new car unregistered in Tchecoslavakia (apologies for the spelling mistake) and registered in Germany, a bit complicated to say the least but it looks like it has all worked out nicely,


My comment was directed more to the original poster and those Brit's drawn to
bringing their UK plated car into Spain and replating it, as per the title of the thread.


----------

